# Problem mit Geforce 6800 Go



## B-Squad (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich habe mit vor 2 Wochen einen Laptop geholt, undzwar den Fujitsu Siemens  Amilo 3438 G mit 2 GHz , 1024 MB Ram , Geforce 6800 Go mit 256 MB , 2 x 80 GB HD , 17 Zoll TFT ..etc...

Wie ihr seht ist der Laptop von der Hardware her Top.

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich wollte den Laptop mal beim spielen testen und hab Call of Duty 2 installiert. Von den Grafikeinstellungen hab ich alles auf hoch bis maximum gestellt ... und das Spiel ruckelt wie verrueckt 

Mein Kollege hat sich dann auch das Spiel installiert und die gleichen Einstellungen gemacht wie ich und es lief einwandfrei, obwohl sein Laptop nur 1.73 GHz und eine Geforce 6600 mit 128 MB hat.

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, dass mein Laptop von der Hardware viel besser ist, aber das Spiel trotzdem schlechter laeuft. 

Ich habe die neuste Direct X Version und den neusten Grafiktreiber von Fujitsu Siemiens (Forceware 79.11)

Anscheinend wird meine Grafikkarte gebremst oder arbeitet nicht mit voller Leistung, aber ich habe in den Grafikeinstellungen keine Moeglichkeit gesehen wie ich die Grafikkarte takten kann.

Hab mal bissel rumgeguckt und gesehen, dass es schon eine neue Forcewareversion gibt, namlich 81.96, aber ich glaube diese Version ist nicht fuer die GO Karten geeignet.


Kann mir bitte jemand helfen ?! 

Danke !


----------



## Alexander12 (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Also ich habe nen Laptop von Toshiba, mit ner GeForce Go 5600 da läuft die forceware einfandfrei.

Ansonsten mal bei den Treibern die Einstellungen einsehen, da müsst es "Leistung","Hohe Leistung" und "Qualität" geben. Wenn ja, kannst ja rumprobieren wie CoD2 am besten bei dir läuft, Ich habe die Einstellung auf "Qualität".


MfG Alexander12


----------



## B-Squad (28. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab den Fehler gefunden 

Ich hatte immer den Akku drin, wenn ich den Laptop als Desktop PC genutzt habe.. und dann hat er automatisch die Hardwareeinstellung so konfiguriert, dass der Akku am laengstens haelt, obwohl der Akuu gar nicht benutzt worden ist, weil der Laptop mit Netzntrom betrieben wurde.

Ich habe nun jedenfalls den Akku rausgenommen und nun klappt alles


----------



## Alexander12 (29. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Den musst du nicht rausnehmen - Das kannst du alles bei den Energieoptionen einstellen.   


MfG Alexander12


----------

